# Non-slutty female costume ideas



## Halloween Scream

I like Renaissance/storybook queens. With a dark brocade gown and slightly Gothic makeup, you can be glamorous and kind of scary. Or, instead of a zombie could you be a corpse version of something? Like a corpse bride or southern belle? And of course I love dark fairies, with black wings.


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Yeah, I thought about a fallen/dark angel or maybe a cemetery angel.


----------



## Candee

There are a lot of female ghost costumes that are out now that might fit the bill.


----------



## tayasdad

Nothing like a creepy nun IMO.....that just sounds bad.


----------



## Wolfbeard

tayasdad said:


> Nothing like a creepy nun IMO.....that just sounds bad.


Having gone to both Catholic Grammar school and High School, I can safely say the term *"Creepy Nun"* is redundant! 

Eric


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Clown (especially one like a pierrot or harlequin costume - could go very elegant or scary)

Witch 

Fairy tale heroine (there are slutty versions out there, but there are good ones that are NOT)
Alice, Rapunzel, Red Riding Hood...)


----------



## killerhaunts

Helena Handbasket said:


> and please, no zombies or vampires, I'm sick of them. Any ideas? I like beautiful/glam, but creepy. Last year, I went as a creepy doll and spider queen.


THANK YOU for asking this question. I fear for my 4.5yrolds Halloweens with the costumes I have seen creep out of the woodwork! All costumes for females are going the WRONG way. I love the classy costumes, not trashy costumes. That being said I agree with the Gothic Lady, or Ghostly Lady costumes the best. The costume is great and I love the makeup that goes with it to tie it together.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

killerhaunts said:


> THANK YOU for asking this question. I fear for my 4.5yrolds Halloweens with the costumes I have seen creep out of the woodwork! All costumes for females are going the WRONG way. I love the classy costumes, not trashy costumes.


Yeah that really is a sad thing...

and unfortunately, they are being bought....


----------



## Dragonomine

Some slutty, most not. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en....7731.8-4.4.0...0.0...1ac.1.6.img.YMMOYLXGOlg


----------



## annamarykahn

luv ur creepy doll!

amazing

amk


----------



## RCIAG

killerhaunts said:


> THANK YOU for asking this question. I fear for my 4.5yrolds Halloweens with the costumes I have seen creep out of the woodwork! All costumes for females are going the WRONG way. I love the classy costumes, not trashy costumes.


I doubt there's a female here that would disagree. Some of the tween costumes I've seen are verging on slutty just a little too much.

I have no problem with those sort of costumes for grown-ups but not for young girls. And honestly"sexy" costumes are fine because that's really what some want, it just seems that lately there's a "sexy" everything, from Big Bird to Dorothy. It's tiresome. 

I wasn't kidding about the "sexy" Big Bird either, here's Elmo, Big Bird & Oscar the Grouch in their "sexy" versions. It just seems wrong on so many levels:










I find it sad that the Halloween costume industry thinks this is what everyone wants. If you want to be a female non-sexy something you have to make it yourself or spend extra dough to buy something other than a "costume."


----------



## Helena Handbasket

RCIAG said:


> I doubt there's a female here that would disagree. Some of the tween costumes I've seen are verging on slutty just a little too much.
> 
> I have no problem with those sort of costumes for grown-ups but not for young girls. And honestly"sexy" costumes are fine because that's really what some want, it just seems that lately there's a "sexy" everything, from Big Bird to Dorothy. It's tiresome.
> 
> I wasn't kidding about the "sexy" Big Bird either, here's Elmo, Big Bird & Oscar the Grouch in their "sexy" versions. It just seems wrong on so many levels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it sad that the Halloween costume industry thinks this is what everyone wants. If you want to be a female non-sexy something you have to make it yourself or spend extra dough to buy something other than a "costume."


No kidding. You can either be a plain old witch or a sexy fill-in-the-blank. Last year, I saw a this at Spirit Halloween:


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Dragonomine said:


> Some slutty, most not. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en....7731.8-4.4.0...0.0...1ac.1.6.img.YMMOYLXGOlg


Thank you, although I'm plus-size and could never squeeze my butt into any of those. Plus, I have no desire to be a sexy sailor or sexy racecar driver.


----------



## The-Dullahan

May contain humorous, strong language.






Sorry, I had to.


----------



## The Auditor

RCIAG said:


> I find it sad that the Halloween costume industry thinks this is what everyone wants. If you want to be a female non-sexy something you have to make it yourself or spend extra dough to buy something other than a "costume."


While I agree with the sentiment (especially as the father of a young daughter), if they weren't selling, they wouldn't make 'em.


----------



## Guest

http://www.marthastewart.com/275248/homemade-halloween-costumes-for-adults/@center/276965/halloween

Martha Stewart Homemade Halloween costumes


----------



## CassandraSerenity

I will admit I often make my costumes because there is nothing out there I like that is my size. But there is a lot you can find at a thirft shop and change to fit Halloween. Three years ago I went as the Bride of Death in a black wedding gown with a black wig and white out contacts. It was pretty and wonderful, but had a HUGE creep factor when you looked at my eyes. People literally would look away when they talked me to because it make them uneasy. 


You can also go with Gothic Ragged Ann, dead movie star, Elizabeth Bathory (who was beautiful and bathed in blood), or Carrie after the pig's blood.


----------



## Spats

Once in your life, do yourself the honor of dressing as a classic witch. There is not a woman in the world who can't wear the hat - it always looks amazing. Go the whole way - buckled shoes, striped stockings, black victorian dress, well-made and decorated broom, creepy jewelry with spiders, owls and lizards.

There are certain things everyone should do once in their life, and this is one of them.

For guys, it's pirates - ya have to do it at least once.

And everyone should know the experience of drifting along in a white bedsheet with eyeholes.


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Tho67mas said:


> that goes with it to tie it together.


What should we be looking at here?


----------



## Candee

Helena Handbasket said:


> What should we be looking at here?


Not sure if its spam but every time this person signs up their account gets deleted.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Candee said:


> Not sure if its spam but every time this person signs up their account gets deleted.



It's a spam bot program, and it copy's/paste's parts of other peoples replies, which is why it often times makes no sense. If you quote the post like below, you'll see it attempts to post a hyperlink, except that it's programming is screwed up and instead of linking, it mistakenly embeds the link into a pic format with image tags (the - [/img(space so it'll show up & not disappear like the link]). 


NFL football team website spam... -_- 


[COLOR="#FFA500"]QUOTE=Jes65sica;1438268]that goes with it to tie it together. [img][/COLOR]http://www.usa-nfl-houstontexans.info/22.jpg[COLOR="#FFA500"][/QUOTE][/COLOR]


If you see something strange like this, click the "reply w/ quote button" to see the entire content of the post and verify that it's a spammer. Then click back, w/o replying, and send a report to the admin & moderators with the little triangular button on the left, below the post. 


Don't worry about reporting this one, I already did. 


on topic: Gotta agree w/ most of you here. Those types of costumes shouldn't be the dominate type. Reserved for home in the bedroom, or at a club, sure... Would I want my kids to be out ToT'ing and see that sort of thing? Hell nooooo!


----------



## Candee

Was wondering why the strange posts and what the pic of the x was about. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

You're welcome! No problem, always happy to help


----------



## Guest

Right now Buycostumes.com is having a 10 dollar costume sale. So many of the costumes are of the sexy variety.

I know women and girls- and many men- enjoy that aspect of H'ween. That's fine, but I find it uber depressing. It seems that many girls also choose to wear super short prom and homecoming dresses now...I always chose long, fluttery, and fancy formal dresses.

Of course it is based on personal taste, but ugh. Sexy Sesame Street characters, sexy condiments, sexy clowns? I saw a "Sexy Gizmo" costume- Gizmo, the nice gremlin? Sexy?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

hollow said:


> Right now Buycostumes.com is having a 10 dollar costume sale. So many of the costumes are of the sexy variety.
> 
> I know women and girls- and many men- enjoy that aspect of H'ween. That's fine, but I find it uber depressing. It seems that many girls also choose to wear super short prom and homecoming dresses now...I always chose long, fluttery, and fancy formal dresses.
> 
> Of course it is based on personal taste, but ugh. Sexy Sesame Street characters, sexy condiments, sexy clowns? I saw a "Sexy Gizmo" costume- Gizmo, the nice gremlin? Sexy?


I know what you mean....Way too overdone....

Too much chocolate makes me sick...Who wants to get sick of chocolate?? Not me...


----------



## Guest

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I know what you mean....Way too overdone....
> 
> Too much chocolate makes me sick...Who wants to get sick of chocolate?? Not me...


Yeah, agreed.


----------



## Bethany

I've been a witch many years. One costume made me look really short (had to retire it due to deterioration) also have an Air Blow Witch costume and of course mix parts of dif. witch costumes for a dif. look. 
One year I went to the MaskZoorade as a box of kittens. I couldn't believe the comments it got.  Last year I was a dead bride; everything came from the a thrift store. Had friends come to my party one year as Santa Claus & an Elf.


----------



## GraveyardGus

To borrow from another post I made. How about Alice? Inspired by the computer game "Alice: The Madness Returns". Kind of like this











































Actually I was doing an image search and I'm kinda amazed how many women have made costumes inspired by this creepy Alice-In-Wonderland computer game. I played the game and I loved the artistry -- very halloweeny and beautiful.


----------



## kprimm

Someone really needs to come out with some great new costumes. They don't make very many costumes at all for Women IMO. Like you said, everything slutty or sexy. There needs to be cool and scary for women also.


----------



## freudstein

I am loving this thread. Will definitely keep checking back


----------



## hallowicked

kprimm said:


> Someone really needs to come out with some great new costumes. They don't make very many costumes at all for Women IMO. Like you said, everything slutty or sexy. There needs to be cool and scary for women also.


I agree 100%. I am getting a little sick of the, sexy this and that. My wife wont even dress up anymore because of it.


----------



## theworstwitch

This gets me too, I doubt most women prefer to go out in public in stipper-esq clothes, but that's all the stores seem to have.
I thought a simple skelton costume would be cool but alas:

http://www.couplescostumes.com/sexy-skeleton-and-totally-skelebones.html

Apparently, under the skin women are just skanks.


----------



## Bethany

What happen to the creative costumes? I loved volunteering at the Toledo Zoo's MaskZooRade. The creativity & thought that people put into their costumes were so fun to see. Yes, there were those that came in the slutty, but there were Kissing booths & Kisses, Peter Pumpkin Eater & Pumpkin, The group that came dressed like they were caught in a storm, a box of puppies, dark fairies, etc. The creativity has gone. Will all the talent on this site, I am anxious to see the costumes the member do for the Grand Event!!


----------



## Bethany

http://www.amazon.com/Disguise-Mommy-Adult-Costume-Standard/dp/B00001O36O
This is a costume I have & Love! Unfortunately, the "inflatable Parts" leak. Need to stuff with foam. It is a costume you cannot drive in & it makes sitting next to impossible!


----------



## oya

Here is a pinterest page with a lot of cool ideas


----------



## 22606

The-Dullahan said:


> May contain humorous, strong language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I had to.


That was funny as heck, The-Dullahan, but it is the truth, as so many have said here. 

Perhaps go with 'Sexy Clogged Toilet' or 'Sexy Deathbed Geriatric' this year?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

This was a good read, I like your first thought of cemetery angel. Done in a 'living statue' kind of mode, that would be fantastic, kind of like the first one on this page http://midnightinthegardenofevil.blogspot.com/2010/07/living-statues-part-two-weeping-angels.html


----------



## Bethany

I still want to be a tiered wedding cake one year... Crazy I know, but I see it done in fabric & graduated size hoops and wearing the bride & groom topper on a headband. Made my daughter a cake costume out of a box when she was 4 & she got her pic in the paper. Then we went to the zoo & dressed my former brother in laws daughter as a chef/cake decorator.


----------



## stormygirl84

My first reaction to the question of non-slutty Halloween costumes is this:

Nothing you can buy ready-made.

Honestly, I don't even bother with store-bought costumes anymore. In the first place, I find them too flimsy; they're usually made out of the cheapest materials possible. The quality of the store-bought ones has gone down drastically in the past few years.

Then there's the sex factor. Ugh. It's just sad. I mean, the last couple of years that I went into the Spirit store, I was pretty disgusted with ALL of the female costumes. It seems there are "sexy" styles for every age of female, except maybe infants and toddlers. (Sadly, there seems to be an EXTREMELY fine line between cute-on-a-baby and skanky-hoe-bag costumes... For example: Baby and Hoe-bag - are they not incredibly similar??)

And dear lord, there are "sexy" variations on EVERYTHING. Case in point:

Chewbacca

... ... ...

FREAKIN' CHEWBACCA!!!

In case you have been living under a rock for the past 36 years and are not familiar with Star Wars, here's the actual Chewbacca. He is a seven-and-a-half-foot tall alien Sasquatch. Who speaks in barks, wuffles and growls. _How do you get "sexy chick costume" out of that??_ It looks like Barbarella skinned Chewie and is now wearing his fur! UGHHH!

*deep breath*

Okay. Enough ranting.

Suffice it to say, I'm a big fan of making your own costume. And, personally, I do NOT believe a costume has to be skimpy to be sexy. I made a witch costume out of this beautiful dress two years ago, and let me tell you, it served me well.


----------



## stormygirl84

BR1MSTON3 said:


> This was a good read, I like your first thought of cemetery angel. Done in a 'living statue' kind of mode, that would be fantastic, kind of like the first one on this page http://midnightinthegardenofevil.blogspot.com/2010/07/living-statues-part-two-weeping-angels.html


You know, I was actually going to suggest this Weeping Angel costume, too... It looks awfully challenging, though. Here's her how-to.


----------



## Junit

Great thread!!! 

Last year i made my costume. I went as a day of the dead catrina doll. I made a long (very heavy) bustle skirt out of sheets, bought a ruffled top and dyed them both a dusty black, painted skeleton arms and hand bones on a pair of elbow length gloves, painted my face and put big peony flowers in my hair...


----------



## Junit

As far as women's costumes being skimpy, of course they are!!! That's what sells, so that's what stores are gonna get in stock. That female version of Chewbacca is HILARIOUS!!!  ROFL


----------



## Abunai

I haven't read this entire thread, but I don't see anything wrong with slutty halloween costumes.


----------



## Goog

Last year I wore a very modest costume that got a terrific response. I bought an old wedding dress and veil at a thrift shop and painted my face white and went as a ghost bride. It was creepy enough to be fun but not so scary that little kids were afraid to approach me.
I personally have no issue with revealing costumes and have worn them myself. It can be great fun.


----------



## Guest

Abunai said:


> I haven't read this entire thread, but I don't see anything wrong with slutty halloween costumes.


I don't think they are bad either, but for women it seems like the majority of costumes are pretty revealing.

As a wife and mom of 3 teens-including 2 teen boys- I would feel awkward and exposed wearing a revealing costume. My haunt gets hundreds of kids, and I would feel a bit strange wearing a 'slutty' costume. 

Everybody can choose their own costume type, but I think the original poster just wanted some new ideas for costumes that were more modest and inventive.

Many non-slutty costumes seem to be pricey and gorgeous- ie, Elite costume lines or the more expensive historical reenactment or theater costumes.

Since the rise of Etsy- even old fashioned looking dresses form previous decades- which used to be donated to Goodwill or thrift stores- are sold for bookoo bucks. Just try and find a used, vintage dress to incorporate into a costume online! Expensive as heck!


----------



## Tammy Stanford

Just use your imagination. Anything goes on Halloween you can be anything you can dream up. I am a Vampire-Demon crossbreed. Gothic gown, vampire teeth, horns, creepy make-up.


----------



## Helena Handbasket

I never buy costumes because, unless you spend big bucks, they're cheap and feel overly flame retardant. lol Every costume I've ever worn in my whole life was homemade. I'm just looking for creepy, creative ideas that don't include having my T & A hanging out. The other day I was thinking of going as the wolf dressed as grandma from Little Red Riding Hood. lol I really, really want to be a weeping cemetery angel, but I don't know if I have the dedication and patience to make the costume.


----------



## dane82

i'm sorry but i can't in good conscience encourage non-slutty female halloween costumes. what can i say, halloween brings out the crude in me.


----------



## theworstwitch

It's not that sexy costumes are wrong, but some are truly bizarre (elmo?!, chewbacca?!) And personally, I would feel like a pedo handing out candy like that.


----------



## panampia

I was thinking of making a costume of a voodoo priestess, alla Marie Laveau of New Orleans. I have to research it, but a great wig, kinda dreadlocky, and a basic gypsy type costume, but add lots of "stuff" pinned on it, and hanging from it, stick feathers in the dreads, skull earrings, that sort of thing. you can do great makeup, and it can be comfortable too. I want to see what she looked like. But I also want to do a corner of my home as a voodoo parlor...funky bottles of junk, bones and amulets, etc. Would that work for you?


----------



## Helena Handbasket

theworstwitch said:


> It's not that sexy costumes are wrong, but some are truly bizarre (elmo?!, chewbacca?!) And personally, I would feel like a pedo handing out candy like that.


Notice I said "slutty," not "sexy." To me, there's a big difference. And yeah, some of these so-called sexy costumes make no sense. Sexy clown, sexy garbage collector, sexy baker...


----------



## kathy2008

The Auditor said:


> While I agree with the sentiment (especially as the father of a young daughter), if they weren't selling, they wouldn't make 'em.


I blame all the porn out there, it's influencing the young who don't know any better...


----------



## kathy2008

CassandraSerenity said:


> I will admit I often make my costumes because there is nothing out there I like that is my size. But there is a lot you can find at a thirft shop and change to fit Halloween. Three years ago I went as the Bride of Death in a black wedding gown with a black wig and white out contacts. It was pretty and wonderful, but had a HUGE creep factor when you looked at my eyes. People literally would look away when they talked me to because it make them uneasy.
> 
> 
> You can also go with Gothic Ragged Ann, dead movie star, Elizabeth Bathory (who was beautiful and bathed in blood), or Carrie after the pig's blood.


Do you have a pic? Sounds very cool...


----------



## kathy2008

Bethany said:


> I've been a witch many years. One costume made me look really short (had to retire it due to deterioration) also have an Air Blow Witch costume and of course mix parts of dif. witch costumes for a dif. look.
> One year I went to the MaskZoorade as a box of kittens. I couldn't believe the comments it got.
> Do you have a pic, Bethany? Sounds cute!


----------



## kathy2008

Bethany said:


> I've been a witch many years. One costume made me look really short (had to retire it due to deterioration) also have an Air Blow Witch costume and of course mix parts of dif. witch costumes for a dif. look.
> One year I went to the MaskZoorade as a box of kittens. I couldn't believe the comments it got.
> Do you have a pic, Bethany? Sounds cute!


----------



## Bethany

kathy2008 said:


> Bethany said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a witch many years. One costume made me look really short (had to retire it due to deterioration) also have an Air Blow Witch costume and of course mix parts of dif. witch costumes for a dif. look.
> One year I went to the MaskZoorade as a box of kittens. I couldn't believe the comments it got.
> Do you have a pic, Bethany? Sounds cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathy, I do not have pics of my box of kittens, but the other 2 are in storage. We will not get anything out of storage until we buy a house. When we do & get settled, I'll post pics of my witch costumes. Wish I knew where they were in the storage unit, we have parties to go to this year and I'm going to have to buy a new costume, hubby too!
Click to expand...


----------



## Defenestrator

Helena Handbasket said:


> and please, no zombies or vampires, I'm sick of them. Any ideas? I like beautiful/glam, but creepy. Last year, I went as a creepy doll and spider queen.


My wife has a similar position on the state of women's costumes in general, and is always far more interested in something that would have once been glamorous, but due to neglect, or age has definitely earned its 'creep' factor. This appeals far more than any particular 'monster' archetype. 

I don't know if it will help at all, but with a haunted manor theme on the horizon for this year, she's going this route:


----------



## kathy2008

Bethany said:


> kathy2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> kathy, I do not have pics of my box of kittens, but the other 2 are in storage. We will not get anything out of storage until we buy a house. When we do & get settled, I'll post pics of my witch costumes. Wish I knew where they were in the storage unit, we have parties to go to this year and I'm going to have to buy a new costume, hubby too!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the house! Are you staying in the same area?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bethany

kathy2008 said:


> Bethany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the house! Are you staying in the same area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are now in FL, hence the reson our house in Ohio is being auctioned. Hubby got a job here so here we are. Looking here in the Sunshine State around his job location. Thanks need lots of good luck sent our way for the auction of our house in Ohio.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jack'sEckstein

You could do a storybook villain, like from snow white or the little mermaid. Characters that can be glam and creepy, like you want. Just put your own spin on it. Dark fairy or nymph, Greek goddess, or even just create your own new character. You could do Elvira, Morticia or Lilly Munster.


----------



## BrandiH

I dressed up as Tippi from The Birds last year.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/431760_3333741921513_597016292_n.jpg


----------



## BrandiH

My Husband & I also dressed as Wayne & Garth. Not very Glam though! HaHa!


----------



## CassintheUK

I'm doing a witch this year. Going all out. Grunge witch hat, ripped lace back dress, cloak, stripped tights, buckled shoes and to top it all off, fake nose and chin. I'm also having my husband make a huge cauldron with green lights and fog machine. My little town in the UK really just started getting into Halloween so I'm gonna give them some Amercan style Halloween!


----------



## tweety16_6

costumes are getting too sexy. was looking for a nurse costume and all the dresses go just under your bum and that's it. also quite a bit of cleavage.... ( i don't want the girls to fall out!!) even say one that looked like a bathingsuit with holes in it. ( what nure would wear that?)
Being just a bit on the heavier side ( european size 42),,, no one want's to see me in a costume like that!!,, heck, i don't even want to see me like that!
Will try and make something myself now with a skirt just above the knee....


----------



## Guest

I can't say I have ever tried on a "sexy" costume. I would be way too uncomfortable..and weight wise I just don't think anyone would be thrilled to see me in it.

Have I wanted to? YES! I saw a Dallas Cowboys cheerleader costume one year that I wanted to wear..but....:-/ :-/


I haven't dressed up in years though so my costumes from the past probably wouldn't benefit much...considering I was 13, haha.


----------



## Dismantled Soul

A lot of the female costumes are sex-themed these days, but you can usually find some of the old fashioned ghost and reniassance themed cotumes out there. They cost a little more usually, but they are put together very well. Just a thought. 

And welcome back to Halloween costumes Chileofthecorn. 8)


----------



## Jules17

Yeah, I hate those costumes too as they just doesn't say Halloween to me. In looking at Spirit's website, they do have some decent costumes under their Witch & Gothic Beauty section. Some seem a bit expensive for what they are but you could always use them for inspiration to create something pretty close to it for less. Here's some that looked interesting and don't scream ****:

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/ic-salem-witch-adult-md/
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/rb-dead-bride-adult-std-sz/
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/ghost-in-the-attic-ghostly-bride-adult-costume/
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/fn-purple-poison-adult-std/


----------



## diggerc

You have to scroll through a lot of "tedious" images to find one maid costume that fits this thread.
http://www.amazon.com/Paper-Magic-Elsa-Ghost-Costume/dp/B008ERIZAS


----------



## Guest

Dismantled Soul said:


> A lot of the female costumes are sex-themed these days, but you can usually find some of the old fashioned ghost and reniassance themed cotumes out there. They cost a little more usually, but they are put together very well. Just a thought.
> 
> And welcome back to Halloween costumes Chileofthecorn. 8)


I love the renaissance themed costumes! 

I may have to just deal with it and purchase one at the Renaissance festival this year


----------



## diggerc

Lots of classy "ghost costumes out there.


----------



## Guest

diggerc said:


> Lots of classy "ghost costumes out there.


I think a ghost would be cool too. Don't think I have ever done that.

I was always a witch every single year. Minus the one year I dressed as a Veterinarian, lol!


----------



## Gwen_Grimm

I went as a non smutty ghost last year, so I KNOW it can be done!  My blue ghost from last halloween!


----------



## Gwen_Grimm

Goog said:


> Last year I wore a very modest costume that got a terrific response. I bought an old wedding dress and veil at a thrift shop and painted my face white and went as a ghost bride. It was creepy enough to be fun but not so scary that little kids were afraid to approach me.
> I personally have no issue with revealing costumes and have worn them myself. It can be great fun.


oooooooooooooooooooooh I was a ghost bride last year too! do you have pics?


----------



## Dark Passenger

While looking at new costume selections on various sites this year, I kept thinking, _Don't any of these costumes come with pants_? _Does anybody go to the zoo and say, "Man, giraffes are sexy, I can't wait to dress up like one of them, or a sexy bear, a sexy penguin, or maybe a sexy Ninja Turtle, or a sassy Care Bear."_ _Using "sassy" as a euphemism isn't fooling anyone._ 

Looking at the selections was worth a laugh, albeit with an air of dejection.

Back to costume suggestions that can be beautiful and creepy.

Day of the Dead could work (I believe someone else also suggested it). I love the look of the lacy dresses and the various makeup jobs.

Mythological characters might also work. I dressed up as Persephone one year: black flowers sewn on a silver, Greek-style dress; a sheer cape with ghostly faces painted on it; various foliage glued to boots, with skeleton hands reaching up from inside the boots (to make it appear that Hades wanted to pull his wife back down to the Underworld, but she ignored his attempts to grab her by the knees); a bat tiara (from the BuyCostumes site); strands of white Globys glowing in my curly-black wig (also from BuyCostumes). People (friendly strangers in San Francisco) especially liked the Globys and asked where I bought them. 

Medusa's another great character for a blend of beauty and horror. Youtube has a bunch of cool makeup tutorials. 

Whatever you choose, I hope you're pleased with it and have fun.


----------



## Pursilla

You could always go as Morticia Adam's or maybe Lilly Munster.


----------



## kakugori

Hello Halloween fellows, yes, I'm new and yes this is my first post so I can rant a little and share my thoughts on costumes.


My issue with the all-sexy-all-the-time costume trend follows along with my issues with store-bought costumes in general. For me, and I realize this is not true of everyone but I believe I'm hardly alone here, is that Halloween is not about cute. It is not about friendly. It is not sexy. Halloween is supposed to be SCARY. There are never any women's costumes that are really scary. Maybe a few accessories that are unisex, maybe there's a few men's costumes that might do, maybe you can do wonders with makeup or a mask or prosthetics. I still want more. And I feel like men's costumes are easier in this regard, because it might not be so unusual for a guy to want to be strong, powerful, frightening types of characters. I couldn't care less if a woman wants to do the sexy costume thing, because there are definitely times and places that's appropriate, but that should not be the only option. /feminist ranting ends here for brevity's sake.


I've been all varieties of horror monster/warrior/evil priest/creature. I was Pinhead one year, but while that costume is amazing that's a little too much pop culture recognition for our yard haunt. The last couple of years, I've wanted to maybe look a little bit like there's a woman under that costume (no, really, I've had it up to ^here^ with being mistaken for a guy b/c of my horror type costumes).

So, I'm DIY or die. Also, plus size costumes suck so there's that. The last few years, I've been a necromancer. A la Garth Nix's Abhorsen series, but think Chlorr of the mask rather than Sabriel herself. I've made all sorts of stuff - fake scale armor (ask me about how fun it isn't to apply billions of sequins by hand), dagger frog, Medieval inspired executioner type hood/capelet. Last year I made an awesome corset and skirt combination piece, because if a steel boned corset doesn't feel like armor and send you on a little evil cackling power trip I don't know what will. I've even got a big 4.5" diameter hand bell from Etsy - that sucker will wake the dead (or just the neighbors).


My advice is to find a character first, then find pieces that work with that. The Halloween stores are ok for props and masks and such (if you don't want to DIY) but I think it's easier to look for real clothes for the costume itself. Never underestimate the usefulness of leggings, tights, and the basic t-shirt. Also, having a weirdo, semi-goth wardrobe stash doesn't hurt. Also, big stompy boots and texture, texture, texture.


----------



## Angela70

I had the same problem last year when I wanted to be Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas. All I could find in-person was the slutty version, which I did not want. The more authentic looking costume was $60 online and if it was the same quality as all the other costumes I saw, it was crappy quality. My husband insisted that I was capable of sewing my own. So I tried. It wasn't perfect, it still needs a couple of tweaks, but it was good enough to wear last year and cost me less that $20! And I plan to tweak it for this year. I have a life-sized Jack Skellington that I put up every year, so I intend to always be his Sally to give out candy. At least until I get tired of it, if that ever happens. I don't want to be scary because I want the kids to come to the door, not skip our house.
My fifteen year old wants me to make her a costume this year that "isn't slutty" (we are doing SOMETHING right!) , so now I have to figure out how to make a Rapunzel dress (and frying pan, and Pascal!) this will be a challenge. 
I agree with what others have already mentioned. The best costumes are home made. Whether that is gleaning items from a thrift store to put together, or breaking out the sewing machine.


----------



## Palladino

I was Erzebet Bathory a few times. Probably the most evil woman of all time. I've also been Anne Boleyn. To do it right you should be 'headless' and carry the head with bloodied severed neck under your arm or by her long black hair.


----------



## LimestoneGraveDigger

How about a cyborg? You can go stylish futuristic grunge. My daughter did it last year and it turned out great. I made a latex appliance for her face that was a blinking circuit board embedded in her cheek.


----------



## Chewbacca

stormygirl84 said:


> FREAKIN' CHEWBACCA!!!
> 
> In case you have been living under a rock for the past 36 years and are not familiar with Star Wars, here's the actual Chewbacca. He is a seven-and-a-half-foot tall alien Sasquatch. Who speaks in barks, wuffles and growls. _How do you get "sexy chick costume" out of that??_ It looks like Barbarella skinned Chewie and is now wearing his fur! UGHHH!
> 
> *deep breath*
> 
> Okay. Enough ranting.


My wife is having a hard time coming up with a costume this year, as usual. So I thought I'd revisit this thread and see if there were any new Ideas. As I was skimming the older posts, this caught my eye and the first thought through my head was "O Christ what did I do now!". Then I actually read it and was greatly relieved.


----------



## Bethany

Chewbacca said:


> My wife is having a hard time coming up with a costume this year, as usual. So I thought I'd revisit this thread and see if there were any new Ideas. As I was skimming the older posts, this caught my eye and the first thought through my head was "O Christ what did I do now!". Then I actually read it and was greatly relieved.


ROFLMAO Thank You! Been a hard few days.


----------



## Chewbacca

Bethany said:


> ROFLMAO Thank You! Been a hard few days.


Glad I could be of service. It's almost as much fun making people laugh as it is making them SCREAM!


----------



## The Real Joker

I say make your own 

Since I was the Joker last year, I bought all of my girlfriend's costume pieces online for her to be a Gothic / Punk Harley Quinn.
Red and black skirt w/ red and black mesh frill, black and red striped stockings, black mesh top with red shirt underneath.
Black and red hairspray, custom domino mask with 3 red diamonds painted by the right eye w/ fabric paint.
Simple clown white makeup on her face and ruby red lips, black around her eyes to fill in the eye holes on the mask.
Red and black fingerless gloves, customized by me.
Cost me under $30.

There are a lot of great ideas here on this site as well as different cosplay sites.


----------



## Spookwriter

How about a "non-slutly **** look"?

You could make a costume as a big fish hook.....and a sign, $2.00.

You guessed it....a $2.00 Hooker.


----------



## DiaboliCole

I'm going as a bad-*** version of Little Red Riding Hood this year. My version is a wolf hunter that carries a huge axe and wears one of the bloody wolf pelts of her kills, hence, her red hood! I hate all the slutty costumes, give me gory and glamorous any day!


----------



## PsychoGoth

Whilei may not be a expert on female costumes( being a guy etc) i do have some general helpful ideas that may help you( if this post is old i apologise i just joined the community). beuty and glam huh. hmmmmm you could go for tim burtons Corpse Bride, idk buti find the BEST costumes are ones you labor to create, you could mix and mash your costume ideas like facial beuty of like a princes or queen from any culture but then add a twist and make it zombie or cursed looking. then do the same with your attire. idk sorry hun thats the Best i got at the moment i Find the Orriginol costumes are the ones Trick or treaters will talk of for years, and sometimes they will mimic your look


----------



## PsychoGoth

im not a expert but the best costumes are hand made and imaginative, take your favorite ideas and splice em together. add a creepy aura too it like undead or ghost theme for the extra freak factor:3


----------



## Nuala

I'm all for the Weeping Angel from Doctor Who. (If you've never watched the episode "Blink" do so! Scary!) But you could go with "Twisted Disney Princess." There are good patterns for almost every princess. Just make them in black or other dark color. Basically, what if she didn't get her happily ever after, or she turned evil?


----------



## Carrie Baugus

Admit that I did not read all the responses, so beg apologies if any of these are repeats, but some I have done or seen done that I really liked:

Medusa (this can be super-elegant done right)
A Raven (a friend of mine did this - a jet black costume, dramatic make-up, feathers everywhere)
Ghostly Prom Queen
CARRIE (in the vein of prom queen, plus... my name ;-) )
Grim Reaper (it doesn't have to be all baggy robes and skull face; do something you can cinch with a belt, a hood that you can clip away from your face in a fashionable way, and really lovely dark make-up)
One of the Sanderson sisters (a la Hocus Pocus)


----------



## Carrie Baugus

Oh, oh! And Bellatrix LeStrange. I did that one year -- it felt very feminine and kind of sexy, but not slutty. Still one of my favorite costumes I've had, but... I'm a nerd.


----------



## Miriya

The best costume I ever did was the Snow Queen from the Han Christian Anderson story. I found an old somewhat ugly wedding dress at the goodwill, made a crown with plastic icicles hot glued to it and some vellum snowflake scrapbook stickers from the craft store.


----------



## halloween2015

Princess Leia could be a good one especially with the new star wars hype


----------



## fxcosplay

Beautiful Sugar Skull is a really cool glam but dark Halloween idea.


----------



## Helena Handbasket

fxcosplay said:


> Beautiful Sugar Skull is a really cool glam but dark Halloween idea.
> View attachment 255537


I did the sugar skull last year.


----------



## matrixmom

Here's a great pin from my pinterest board: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/AaLVZvCUbXaXyT9gfT_GyZGZVBimzQmhIJPpZsk7mArcnbx80ZOqtIY6ekksG2NOtNTYOogHdc_s0Unf6mAu0v0/


----------



## Lilith's Demon

I just would like to say that as a guy I've never liked any of the sexy costumes! I'm also relieved and glad to know I'm not alone in this with other men. I saw at work a couple weeks ago a sexy stormtrooper costume. I complained about it even though I knew nothing could be done. The whole "sexy" costume thing I find insulting and belittling to not just women but both genders. What's worse is that I've seen "sexy" costumes for girls too! Everything from the standard cheerleader to even a "sexy" grim reaper that was basically a low cut corset-like thing with a hood, short skirt that might as well not be there, and a tiny scythe that puts plastic sickles in the giant blade category. This grim reaper costume came in adult and child sizes with no change to design based on intended age group. Please forgive me if I'm sounding like some kind of holy crusader, but I hate sexism in all its forms and I love Halloween! I would never ask nor encourage my wife, or daughter if I had one, to dress in a "sexy" costume. 

Our first Halloween in Chicago, the Halloween parade theme was Survivors Of The Apocalypse, for obvious reasons. There were plenty of the usual costumes BUT there were lots of awesome homemade costumes. One such was this woman I talked to. She bought a used jumpsuit that looked a lot like the Ghost busters jumpsuits, toy spacey gun thing and some random junk she found and made a futuristic post-apocalypse survival suit costume. It was so freaking cool! And she made it herself which is something I will always respect. Plus, the only skin you could see was her face and fingertips. In short, any costume a man could wear or create a woman can do the same.

I know I didn't really offer any ideas and that this post is pretty much just one big rant. I'm sorry, but not for how I feel. But nonetheless thank you!


----------



## matrixmom

I don't mind a little sexy, but not a complete 100%. Either a little cleavage, or a short skirt (but not ultra mini - they are just not practical either) but not both.


----------



## Phil Locklear

fxcosplay said:


> Beautiful Sugar Skull is a really cool glam but dark Halloween idea.
> View attachment 255537


I agree that sugar skull looks great, and is something different too. Pair it up with a Day of the Dead costume and you will look great.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

How about an evil Librarian? All you need are the cat's eye glasses, hair up in a bun (maybe with all sorts of things sticking out of the hair - dead mice, sticks, cockroaches etc.), a white blouse,long skirt and old lady heels. Plus the appropriate book to carry around like:



























Just to name a few ...

And don't forget the requisite cat!


----------



## Lilith's Demon

Just kinda expanding on a theme here; the evil librarians... well I'm planning on an evil variant based on my job. Since I do a few things for target I'm going to build off the base character, The Dark Attendant (cart attendant). But I'm also the bike builder/mechanic for my store sooo that's where the combination comes in. Anyways my point is that if possible do a dark, twisted, or evil, etc. variation on your job or even some other job. Politician with black eyeballs, creepy smile, and a briefcase with money sticking out. Construction worker with nails in their face, pipe through ribcage, etc. Bicycle delivery person with handlebars through ches, stomach, or back and a crushed or broken package on their head with packing peanuts strewn about stuck in place with blood.


----------



## bettyboop

My costume was "Cinderella, that didn't go home at midnight"
I bought a Cinderella dress online and then ripped it, added mice and pieces of pumpkin & seeds, a blond wig that I pulled up carelessly, a bit messy and added a tiara that looked like it was falling off.


----------



## Goog

My 12-year-old is planning to go as Buffy the Vampire Slayer (tv version). She has a pair of red pants and a black tank top. We are going to see if we can find a prop stake and we will be done. Easy, comfortable, non-revealing, and she probably won't see too many other Buffy costumes running around.


----------



## OctoberDream

Goog said:


> My 12-year-old is planning to go as Buffy the Vampire Slayer (tv version). She has a pair of red pants and a black tank top. We are going to see if we can find a prop stake and we will be done. Easy, comfortable, non-revealing, and she probably won't see too many other Buffy costumes running around.


I was reading the 1st few pages of this thread, and Buffy was the 1st thing I thought of.
The next thing was a doctor Seuss character, maybe one from Whoville.


----------



## retrohal

Here's a classic.


----------



## Stephasaurus

Retrohal, that costume's lovely!

I've noticed an effective costume is dressing in some sort of normal formalwear, but adding a realistic animal mask (preferably an overhead mask). It has a genuinely creepy effect and seems to really unsettle people. My husband calls it the "Wicker Man Effect".


----------



## Goog

Stephasaurus said:


> Retrohal, that costume's lovely!
> 
> I've noticed an effective costume is dressing in some sort of normal formalwear, but adding a realistic animal mask (preferably an overhead mask). It has a genuinely creepy effect and seems to really unsettle people. My husband calls it the "Wicker Man Effect".


I did this one year for a haunted house my parents did for some of their friends kids. I wore a long black dress and a gorilla mask. I'm really tall for a woman, so that added to the creepy effect. I scared one of the kids so badly that he kicked me in the shin.


----------



## Stephasaurus

Goog said:


> I did this one year for a haunted house my parents did for some of their friends kids. I wore a long black dress and a gorilla mask. I'm really tall for a woman, so that added to the creepy effect. I scared one of the kids so badly that he kicked me in the shin.


Ouch! But the kid will never forget that costume, I bet.


----------



## Ghost Ninja

My wife has resorted to making our daughters costume every year now. Lucky for us she learned how to sew after being unable to find non questionable attire for little girls. But now she's getting too big for the dinosaur jumpsuit type of costume, so I think it's my turn to start helping out with foam armor and weapons.


----------



## Lilith's Demon

Our first year in Chicago we went to the Halloween parade. I got felt up by two antelopes in formal wear.  My Wife thought it was hilarious and so did I really. Got a picture but its on our old hard drive.


----------



## HalloweenCottage

Just found this page about Ghostbusters Hallowe'en costumes that are more tasteful and, I hope, in keeping with what you are after. Hope it helps. http://www.bustle.com/articles/1140...easier-than-you-think-so-get-your-squad-ready


----------



## Darksword

I thought the fun of Halloween was women could dress up as slutty as they want and have a valid excuse and not have to care?


----------

